# Celtic Anabaptist Church



## turmeric (Aug 16, 2005)

No, it's not a paedobaptist crack at Baptists!

I have an acquaintance (a woman) who is being ordained by this "church"

The doctrinal statement says doctrine is important, but not _that_important. 

They claim to be a mix of Celtic (as in St. Columba) spirituality and Anabaptist, and to have apostolic succession through the RefCat church.

Can somebody say Oy Vey?


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Aug 16, 2005)

Oy vey!


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Aug 16, 2005)




----------



## LadyFlynt (Aug 16, 2005)

Sounds nuts! Don't know any anabaptist group that would claim them *rolleyes*


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Aug 17, 2005)

*OY VEY!*


----------



## biblelighthouse (Aug 17, 2005)

St. Brigid Celtic Anabaptist Community of Central Portland:
http://members.tripod.com/~stannebrigid/id4.html


[align=center]




[/align]



> Our Patron Saints --
> 
> Saint Anne:
> 
> ...





[Edited on 8-17-2005 by biblelighthouse]


----------



## WrittenFromUtopia (Aug 17, 2005)




----------



## biblelighthouse (Aug 17, 2005)

Also from the St. Brigid Celtic Anabaptist Community of Central Portland:

Similarities between the Celtic Christians and Living Peace churches


----------



## biblelighthouse (Aug 17, 2005)

*The Celtic Anabaptist Communion Statement of Principles *



> The Celtic Anabaptist Communion adheres to the Apostles Creed as a general statement of Christian faith.
> The CAC also believes in religious liberty and freedom of conscience in doctrinal matters.
> 
> The CAC believes in separation of church and state.
> ...



http://www.celtic-anabaptist-ministries.com/celtic-anabaptist-communion.html




*Minister Ordination: Become an Ordained Minister in Our Church*



> . . . If for whatever reason you have not been able to obtain minister ordination in another denomination, then our community may be just what you've been searching for. It's called the Celtic Anabaptist Communion. . . .



http://www.celtic-anabaptist-ministries.com/



DOH!


----------



## matt01 (Oct 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted months ago by turmeric_
> The doctrinal statement says doctrine is important, but not _that_important.



At least they have _some_ doctrine. This "church" claims to have ordained thousands and doesn't require anything other than your name and address.

Universal Life Church: Instant Ordination

The ordination is instant and free, though you do have to pay for the supplies and credentials. My reason for bringing this thread back up is to ask, Why do people waste their time with this? It doesn't seem likely to be legitimate in any sense of the word, so why do it? Have any of you gone through the harrowing passage of a Universal church ordination?


----------

